# 2014 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

DARKSIDE Promotions Present the

2014 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 17th-21st

FORMAT:
Wednesday doors open at 5pm for open practice and setup, doors close at 10pm 
Thursday doors open at 5pm for control practice and setup, doors close at 10pm
Friday doors open at 8am for control practice and setup, at 8pm 1st chance qualifier will go into effect
Saturday doors open at 8am for open practice,setup, and control practice, at 11am group pics,prize pics,concourse and drivers meeting, at Noon qualifying starts(3 quals)
Sunday doors open at 6am, last chance qualifier at 7am, then straight into the mains, trophy pics to follow

PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37207

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ
Concourse

CLASS RULES:
USVTA http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html
ROAR http://www.roarracing.com/?feed=rss2

RACERS RULES:
no cussing/swearing 
children must be supervised at all times
no arguing
clean up after yourself and your area
no rough driving
no walking in front of the drivers stand
no refunds after Sept 1st, any refund for any reason will have a $10 service fee
any racer can and will be asked to leave the event if any physical contact is made either to the person or their belongings 
all spectators need to be in the couch area, pit space and tables are for racers 
marshals need to walk the line of the barriers and not across the track
only marshals should be on the track
no food or drink allowed on the track
any racer can be flagged for cheating
track is not responsible for your items

ENTRY:
$45 first class, $15 additional class, Jr VTA FREE 
(if you run VTA, your second class is FREE)

CLASSES:
USVTA
a. PRO
b. SPORTSMAN
c. JR
USGT
TC 17.5

PAYPAL:
[email protected]

MAIL:
USVTA Southern Nationals
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

SPONORS:

75 RACERS LIMIT

signups will begin July 1st

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...t.cfm?id=3954#

NOTES:
Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces at a table unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL. Don't ask to hold a seat for somebody who is not paid. If you "own" a table please have your entry paid before the doors open for the 1st day of practice. If not your seat will come to 1st come 1st serve. WE WILL NOT BE DOING A SEATING CHART THIS YEAR. 

If you are running the MRT personal transponders, they will not work at Thunder RC 


MORE DETAILS TO COME


----------



## alonzohess (Jun 4, 2007)

Can you define "Pro" and "Sportsman" in the USVTA class?



Thanks,
Zo


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm signed up for usgt and 17.5 Tc.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

PAYPAL:
[email protected]

MAIL:
USVTA Southern Nationals
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207


also Ive added a Google+ page to ask questions and post pics

https://plus.google.com/u/0/110031093043388815405/posts 

op updated

Pro VTA:
Sponsored drivers of any level, incl hobby shop and track owners, or you have made the A-main at any National level RC event incl ROAR Nats, Vegas,Birds,Cleveland,Summit Nats,Scale Nats, or Southern Nats. 

Sportsman VTA:
No sponsors at any level,incl track and shop owners, never made the A-main at National level events, 90% out of pocket racers(wifey,gifts,ect make up the other 10%..lol)

if not sure...ask 

remember racers....once you pay you will have a secure spot at the event. You can add classes anytime, but your 1st class will need to be paid.

And don't forget that if VTA is your 1st class, your 2nd is on me 

PAYPAL:
[email protected]

please note that the paypal info has changed.... 

https://plus.google.com/110031093043388815405

New pics added....

Also guys alot of payments have come in over the last few days. Get you 1st class paid to secure your seat. 

This event will sell out 

Everybody must have got paid today. Thanks for such strong support from you guys. At this rate we might sell out before the weekend is done.


Tell you race buddy that if the expect to attend to please get at least the 1st class paid asap.

Thanks again to all of you.
Myron

Pm answered 

I have to change it to paid for you. I will update it. We have over 35 paid and mail entries. Not incl me and Dirla lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like an even higher level of interest this year (if that's possible) in the USVTA Southern Nationals! I've had a great time each time I've attended.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

*heard a rumor...*

I heard a rumor that there might be an f1 class. Any truth to this? I have a buddy that will come for f1 but only for f1. I told him i would try to find out something.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

added


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

PAID LIST

Pro VTA

Scott Meeks
Sam Bailey
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Mike Larson
Zo Hess
Cory Parson
Jody Miller
Chanc Saari
Conrad Harrison
Scott Windsor
Richard Devorge
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Brandon Radcliffe
Jason Graham 
Will Thomas
Cody Armes
Eric Gilispie
Brad Underwood
Von Perry
Dave Johnson
Chuck Macklin
Ken Pepe
Adam Russell

Jason Pepper
John Steger
Jarrett Parson
Robert Dirla


Sportsman VTA

Tony Williams
Chris Green
Mike Henderson
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace
Mark Coffin
John Jolley
David Hart
Mike Mitchell
John Ceci
Kevin Bojarski
Kyle Neveau
Gary Crispin
Zach Schuttenberg
Mike Henk
Will Neuberger
Matt Meeks
Bruce Sayne
Chad Sewell
Chris Monday
Mitchell Hopper
Brent Wiley
Staurt Patrick
Josh Butts

Darryl Binger
Carl Gouldin
Chuck Moores
Tommery Ussery
Cornbread


USGT

Walter Arthur
Tony Williams
David Franklin
Todd Bigelow
Chris Green
Bill Sydor
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess
Scott Franklin
Mark Coffin
Tim Moore
Conrad Harrison
Matt Motsinger
Joe McMackin
Kevin Bojarski
Richard Devroeg
Daniel Cook
Bruce Sayre
Larry Gross
Kyle Neveau
Steve Schuttenberg
Matt Lyons
Eric Gillispie
Mike Larson
Sam Bailey
Staurt Patrick
Fabio Evangelista
Ken Pepe
Cody Armes
Josh Butts

Jason Pepper
Kirk Dean
Scott Fuller
Tommy Ussery
David Owens Sr
Eddie Leonard

TC 17.5

Walter Arthur
EA
Bill Sydor
Joe Roach
Brent Wiley
David Franklin
Jody Miller
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Justin Lyons
Issac Morgan
Cory Parson
Tim Moore
Chanc Saari
Cody Woods
Brian Card
Scott Windsor
Joe McMackin
Daniel Cook
Bill Eisenhard
Brad Johnson
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Willie Thomas
Grant Remington
Brandon Radcliffe
Gary Crispin
Steve Kuithe
Matt Lyons
Cody Armes
Justin Oliver
Alex Varcoe
Eric Gillispie
Brad Underwood
Marcus Gulliame
Fabio Evangelista
Micheal Reggio
Maynard McCulley
Adam Russell
Mike Mitchell

Darryl Binger
John Steger
Carl Gouldin
Chris Carter
Jarret Parson

12th Scale
Bill Eisenhard
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Grant Remington
Mike Henderson
Marcus Gulliame
Brian Lettrich
Byran Klammer
Joe Roach
John Jolley

Will Cox
Robert Dirla
EA
Scott Fuller
Chris Carter

F1 Expo

Tony Williams
Walter Arthur
Mike Henk
Mitch Hopper
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess

Chanc Saari
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace

Jr VTA

Dale Morgan
Shaud McNees
Hollis Hopper 
Evan Leonard
David Owens Jr


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

DARKSIDE Promotions/Risk Sciences/Team Associated Present the

2014 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 17th-21st

FORMAT:
Wednesday doors open at 5pm for open practice and setup, doors close at 10pm 
Thursday doors open at 5pm for control practice and setup, doors close at 10pm
Friday doors open at 8am for control practice and setup, at 8pm 1st chance qualifier will go into effect
Saturday doors open at 8am for open practice,setup, and control practice, at 11am group pics,prize pics,concourse and drivers meeting, at Noon qualifying starts(3 quals)
Sunday doors open at 6am, last chance qualifier at 7am, then straight into the mains, trophy pics to follow

PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37207

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ
Concourse

CLASS RULES:
USVTA http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html
ROAR http://www.roarracing.com/?feed=rss2

Pro VTA:
Sponsored drivers of any level, incl hobby shop and track owners, or you have made the A-main at any National level RC event incl ROAR Nats, Vegas,Birds,Cleveland,Summit Nats,Scale Nats, or Southern Nats. 

Sportsman VTA:
No sponsors at any level,incl track and shop owners, never made the A-main at National level events, 90% out of pocket racers(wifey,gifts,ect make up the other 10%..lol)

if not sure...ask

RACERS RULES:
no cussing/swearing 
children must be supervised at all times
no arguing
clean up after yourself and your area
no rough driving
no walking in front of the drivers stand
no refunds after Sept 1st, any refund for any reason will have a $10 service fee
any racer can and will be asked to leave the event if any physical contact is made either to the person or their belongings 
all spectators need to be in the couch area, pit space and tables are for racers 
marshals need to walk the line of the barriers and not across the track
only marshals should be on the track
no food or drink allowed on the track
any racer can be flagged for cheating
track is not responsible for your items

ENTRY:
$45 first class, $15 additional class, Jr VTA FREE 
(if you run VTA, your second class is FREE)

CLASSES:
USVTA
a. PRO
b. SPORTSMAN
c. JR
USGT
TC 17.5
12th Scale 13.5

PAYPAL:
[email protected]

MAIL:
USVTA Southern Nationals
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

SPONORS:
Risk Sciences
Rock Star Paint 
http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/p/company.html
Team EAM
http://teameam.com/
Boca Bearings
http://www.bocabearings.com/
Team Associated/Reedy
http://teamassociated.com/
Indy Hobbies
http://www.indyhobbies.com/
Team Gravity RC
http://www.teamgravityrc.com/
Summit RC Raceway
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
USVTA
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/
NORCAR at The Gate
http://norcarracing.com/
PROTOform
http://www.racepf.com/
Amain Hobbies
http://www.amain.com/
SXT traction
http://tractioncompound.com/
RC America
http://www.rcamerica.com/
Orca RC
http://www.orcarc.com/en/index.asp
Gforce
http://www.gforce-hobby.jp/ 

75 RACERS LIMIT

signups will begin July 1st

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...t.cfm?id=3954#

NOTICE

DO NOT PAY FOR THE EVENT WITH RCSIGNUPS.....

you can sign up, but there is something wrong with the system and even as the admi trying to correct it...its still a no go....sign up so we can judge the count, but pay directly with PayPal to

[email protected]

which a lot of you have done....if you are in question, post pm email or call/text me

sorry for the change...but to many issues with it.... 

NOTES:
Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces at a table unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL. Don't ask to hold a seat for somebody who is not paid. If you "own" a table please have your entry paid before the doors open for the 1st day of practice. If not your seat will come to 1st come 1st serve. WE WILL NOT BE DOING A SEATING CHART THIS YEAR. 

If you are running the MRT personal transponders, they will not work at Thunder RC 


MORE DETAILS TO COME

https://plus.google.com/u/0/110031093043388815405/posts

PAID LIST

Pro VTA

Scott Meeks
Sam Bailey
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Mike Larson
Zo Hess
Cory Parson
Jody Miller
Chanc Saari
Conrad Harrison
Scott Windsor
Richard Devorge
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Brandon Radcliffe
Jason Graham 
Will Thomas
Cody Armes
Eric Gilispie
Brad Underwood
Von Perry
Dave Johnson
Chuck Macklin
Ken Pepe
Adam Russell
Daniel Cook 
Dave Hart 
John Steger

Jason Pepper
Jarrett Parson
Robert Dirla


Sportsman VTA

Tony Williams
Chris Green
Mike Henderson
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace
Mark Coffin
John Jolley
Mike Mitchell
John Ceci
Kevin Bojarski
Kyle Neveau
Gary Crispin
Zach Schuttenberg
Mike Henk
Will Neuberger
Matt Meeks
Bruce Sayne
Chad Sewell
Chris Monday
Mitchell Hopper
Brent Wiley
Staurt Patrick
Josh Butts
James McNees

Darryl Binger
Carl Gouldin
Chuck Moores
Tommery Ussery
Cornbread


USGT

Walter Arthur
Tony Williams
David Franklin
Todd Bigelow
Chris Green
Bill Sydor
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess
Scott Franklin
Mark Coffin
Tim Moore
Conrad Harrison
Matt Motsinger
Joe McMackin
Kevin Bojarski
Richard Devroeg
Daniel Cook
Bruce Sayre
Larry Gross
Kyle Neveau
Steve Schuttenberg
Matt Lyons
Eric Gillispie
Mike Larson
Sam Bailey
Staurt Patrick
Fabio Evangelista
Ken Pepe
Cody Armes
Josh Butts
Jody Miller
Will Sheffield

Jason Pepper
Kirk Dean
Scott Fuller
Tommy Ussery
David Owens Sr
Eddie Leonard

TC 17.5

Walter Arthur
EA
Bill Sydor
Joe Roach
Brent Wiley
David Franklin
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Justin Lyons
Issac Morgan
Cory Parson
Tim Moore
Chanc Saari
Cody Woods
Brian Card
Scott Windsor
Joe McMackin
Daniel Cook
Bill Eisenhard
Brad Johnson
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Willie Thomas
Grant Remington
Brandon Radcliffe
Gary Crispin
Steve Kuithe
Matt Lyons
Cody Armes
Justin Oliver
Alex Varcoe
Eric Gillispie
Brad Underwood
Marcus Gulliame
Fabio Evangelista
Micheal Reggio
Maynard McCulley
Adam Russell
Mike Mitchell
John Steger

Darryl Binger
Carl Gouldin
Chris Carter
Jarret Parson

12th Scale
Bill Eisenhard
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Grant Remington
Mike Henderson
Marcus Gulliame
Brian Lettrich
Byran Klammer
Joe Roach
John Jolley

Will Cox
Robert Dirla
EA
Scott Fuller
Chris Carter

F1 Expo

Tony Williams
Walter Arthur
Mike Henk
Mitch Hopper
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess
Will Neuberger

Chanc Saari
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace

Jr VTA

Dale Morgan
Shaud McNees
Hollis Hopper 
Evan Leonard
David Owens Jr


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Please check you class and make sure you are correct...if your name isn't, please notify me asap...

Pro VTA

Scott Meeks
Sam Bailey
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Mike Larson
Zo Hess
Cory Parson
Jody Miller
Chanc Saari
Conrad Harrison
Scott Windsor
Richard Devorge
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Brandon Radcliffe
Jason Graham 
Will Thomas
Cody Armes
Eric Gilispie
Brad Underwood
Von Perry
Dave Johnson
Chuck Macklin
Ken Pepe
Adam Russell
Daniel Cook 
Dave Hart 
John Steger
James McNees
Kyle Neveau

Jason Pepper
Jarrett Parson
Robert Dirla


Sportsman VTA

Tony Williams
Chris Green
Mike Henderson
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace
Mark Coffin
John Jolley
Mike Mitchell
John Ceci
Kevin Bojarski
Gary Crispin
Zach Schuttenberg
Mike Henk
Will Neuberger
Matt Meeks
Bruce Sayne
Chad Sewell
Chris Monday
Mitchell Hopper
Brent Wiley
Staurt Patrick
Josh Butts

Darryl Binger
Carl Gouldin
Chuck Moores
Tommery Ussery
Cornbread


USGT

Walter Arthur
Tony Williams
David Franklin
Chris Green
Bill Sydor
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess
Scott Franklin
Mark Coffin
Tim Moore
Conrad Harrison
Matt Motsinger
Joe McMackin
Kevin Bojarski
Richard Devroeg
Daniel Cook
Bruce Sayre
Larry Gross
Kyle Neveau
Steve Schuttenberg
Matt Lyons
Eric Gillispie
Mike Larson
Sam Bailey
Staurt Patrick
Fabio Evangelista
Ken Pepe
Cody Armes
Josh Butts
Jody Miller
Will Sheffield

Jason Pepper
Kirk Dean
Scott Fuller
Tommy Ussery
David Owens Sr
Eddie Leonard

TC 17.5

Walter Arthur
EA
Bill Sydor
Joe Roach
Brent Wiley
David Franklin
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Justin Lyons
Issac Morgan
Cory Parson
Tim Moore
Chanc Saari
Cody Woods
Brian Card
Scott Windsor
Joe McMackin
Daniel Cook
Bill Eisenhard
Brad Johnson
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Willie Thomas
Grant Remington
Brandon Radcliffe
Gary Crispin
Steve Kuithe
Matt Lyons
Cody Armes
Justin Oliver
Eric Gillispie
Brad Underwood
Fabio Evangelista
Micheal Reggio
Maynard McCulley
Adam Russell
Mike Mitchell
John Steger

Darryl Binger
Carl Gouldin
Chris Carter
Jarret Parson

12th Scale
Bill Eisenhard
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowaski
Grant Remington
Mike Henderson
Brian Lettrich
Byran Klammer
Joe Roach
John Jolley

Will Cox
Robert Dirla
EA
Scott Fuller
Chris Carter

F1 Expo

Tony Williams
Walter Arthur
Mike Henk
Mitch Hopper
Chuck Macklin
Zo Hess
Will Neuberger
James McNees
Andy Wallace 

Chanc Saari
Scott Franklin

Jr VTA

Dale Morgan
Shaud McNees
Hollis Hopper 
Evan Leonard
David Owens Jr


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*DARKSIDE Promotions/Risk Sciences/Team Associated Present the

2014 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 17th-21st

FORMAT:
Wednesday doors open at 5pm for open practice and setup, doors close at 10pm 
Thursday doors open at 5pm for control practice and setup, doors close at 10pm
Friday doors open at 8am for control practice and setup, at 8pm 1st chance qualifier will go into effect
Saturday doors open at 8am for open practice,setup, and control practice, at 11am group pics,prize pics,concourse and drivers meeting, at Noon qualifying starts(3 quals)
Sunday doors open at 6am, last chance qualifier at 7am, then straight into the mains, trophy pics to follow

PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville,TN 37207

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ
Concourse

CLASS RULES:
USVTA http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index.html
ROAR http://www.roarracing.com/?feed=rss2

Pro VTA:
Sponsored drivers of any level, incl hobby shop and track owners, or you have made the A-main at any National level RC event incl ROAR Nats, Vegas,Birds,Cleveland,Summit Nats,Scale Nats, or Southern Nats. 

Sportsman VTA:
No sponsors at any level,incl track and shop owners, never made the A-main at National level events, 90% out of pocket racers(wifey,gifts,ect make up the other 10%..lol)

if not sure...ask

RACERS RULES:
no cussing/swearing 
children must be supervised at all times
no arguing
clean up after yourself and your area
no rough driving
no walking in front of the drivers stand
no refunds after Sept 1st, any refund for any reason will have a $10 service fee
any racer can and will be asked to leave the event if any physical contact is made either to the person or their belongings 
all spectators need to be in the couch area, pit space and tables are for racers 
marshals need to walk the line of the barriers and not across the track
only marshals should be on the track
no food or drink allowed on the track
any racer can be flagged for cheating
track is not responsible for your items

ENTRY:
$45 first class, $15 additional class, Jr VTA FREE 
(if you run VTA, your second class is FREE)

CLASSES:
USVTA
a. PRO
b. SPORTSMAN
c. JR
USGT
TC 17.5
12th Scale 13.5

PAYPAL:
[email protected]

MAIL:
USVTA Southern Nationals
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

SPONORS:
Risk Sciences
Rock Star Paint 
http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/p/company.html
Team EAM
http://teameam.com/
Boca Bearings
http://www.bocabearings.com/
Team Associated/Reedy
http://teamassociated.com/
Indy Hobbies
http://www.indyhobbies.com/
Team Gravity RC
http://www.teamgravityrc.com/
Summit RC Raceway
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
USVTA
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalusvtapoints/
NORCAR at The Gate
http://norcarracing.com/
PROTOform
http://www.racepf.com/
Amain Hobbies
http://www.amain.com/
SXT traction
http://tractioncompound.com/
RC America
http://www.rcamerica.com/
Orca RC
http://www.orcarc.com/en/index.asp
Gforce
http://www.gforce-hobby.jp/ 
Tekin
http://www.teamtekin.com/
SpeedKingz Racing 
http://www.speedkingzracing.com/about.html

75 RACERS LIMIT

signups will begin July 1st

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...t.cfm?id=3954#

NOTICE

DO NOT PAY FOR THE EVENT WITH RCSIGNUPS.....

you can sign up, but there is something wrong with the system and even as the admi trying to correct it...its still a no go....sign up so we can judge the count, but pay directly with PayPal to

[email protected]

which a lot of you have done....if you are in question, post pm email or call/text me

sorry for the change...but to many issues with it.... 

NOTES:
Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces at a table unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL. Don't ask to hold a seat for somebody who is not paid. If you "own" a table please have your entry paid before the doors open for the 1st day of practice. If not your seat will come to 1st come 1st serve. WE WILL NOT BE DOING A SEATING CHART THIS YEAR. 

If you are running the MRT personal transponders, they will not work at Thunder RC 


MORE DETAILS TO COME

https://plus.google.com/u/0/110031093043388815405/posts

PAID LIST

Pro VTA

Scott Meeks
Sam Bailey
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Mike Larson
Zo Hess
Cory Parson
Jody Miller
Chanc Saari
Conrad Harrison
Scott Windsor
Richard Devorge
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Brandon Radcliffe
Jason Graham 
Will Thomas
Cody Armes
Eric Gilispie
Brad Underwood
Von Perry
Dave Johnson
Chuck Mackin
Ken Pepe
Adam Russell
Daniel Cook 
Dave Hart 
John Steger
James McNees
Kyle Neveau
Robert Dirla

Jason Pepper
Jarrett Parson



Sportsman VTA

Tony Williams
Chris Green
Mike Henderson
Scott Franklin
Andy Wallace
Mark Coffin
John Jolley
Mike Mitchell
John Ceci
Kevin Bojarski
Gary Crispin
Zach Schuttenberg
Mike Henk
Will Neuberger
Matt Meeks
Bruce Sayne
Chad Sewell
Chris Monday
Mitchell Hopper
Brent Wiley
Staurt Patrick
Josh Butts
David Owens Sr
Tim Moore

Darryl Bingner
Carl Gouldin
Chuck Moores
Tommery Ussery
Cornbread


USGT

Walter Arthur
Tony Williams
David Franklin
Chris Green
Bill Sydor
Chuck Mackin
Zo Hess
Scott Franklin
Mark Coffin
Tim Moore
Conrad Harrison
Matt Motsinger
Joey Mcmakin
Kevin Bojarski
Richard Devroeg
Daniel Cook
Bruce Sayre
Larry Gross
Kyle Neveau
Steve Schuttenberg
Matt Lyons
Eric Gillispie
Mike Larson
Sam Bailey
Staurt Patrick
Fabio Evangelista
Ken Pepe
Cody Armes
Josh Butts
Jody Miller
Will Sheffield
David Owens Sr

Jason Pepper
Kirk Dean
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
Chris Carter

TC 17.5

Walter Arthur
EA
Bill Sydor
Joe Roach
Brent Wiley
David Franklin
Mike Jones
Will Sheffield
Justin Lyons
Isaac Morgan
Cory Parson
Chanc Saari
Cody Woods
Brian Card
Scott Windsor
Joey Mcmakin
Daniel Cook
Bill Eisenhard
Brad Johnson
Mark Miller
Paul Richardson
Larry Gross
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowski
Willie Thomas
Grant Remington
Brandon Radcliffe
Gary Crispin
Steve Kuithe
Matt Lyons
Cody Armes
Justin Oliver
Eric Gillispie
Brad Underwood
Fabio Evangelista
Micheal Reggio
Maynard McCulley
Adam Russell
Mike Mitchell
John Steger
Scott Fuller

Darryl Bingner
Carl Gouldin
Jarret Parson

12th Scale
Bill Eisenhard
Steve Rossi
Steve Kowski
Grant Remington
Mike Henderson
Brian Lettrich
Byran Klammer
Joe Roach
John Jolley
Robert Dirla

Will Cox
EA
Scott Fuller
Chris Carter

F1 Expo

Tony Williams
Walter Arthur
Mike Henk
Mitch Hopper
Chuck Mackin
Zo Hess
Will Neuberger
James McNees
Andy Wallace 

Chanc Saari
Scott Franklin
Ken Pepe

Jr VTA

Rett Morgan
Shaud McNees
Hollis Hopper 
Evan Leonard
David Owens Jr

1. Scott Meeks
2. Sam Bailey
3. Mike Jones
4. Von Perry
5. Will Sheffield
6. Mike Larson
7. Zo Hess
8. Cody Armes/Capt Jack
9. Jody Miller
10. Cory Parson/Jarrett?
11. Chanc Saari
12. Conrad Harrison
13. Scott Windsor
14. Richard Devorge
15. Mark Miller
16. Paul Richardson
17. Larry Gross
18. Brandon Radcliffe
19. Jason Graham 
20. Wille Thomas
21. Eric Gillispie
22. Brad Underwood
23. Tony Williams
24. Chris Green
25. Chuck Mackin
26. Mike Henderson
27. Scott Franklin
28. Andy Wallace
29. Mark Coffin
30. John Jolley
31. David Hart
32. Mike Mitchell
33. John Ceci
34. Kevin Bowjaski
35. Adam Russell
36. Kyle Neavu
37. Gary Crispin
38. Zach Shuttenberg
39. Mark Henk
40. Will Neuberg
41. Matt Meeks
42. Bruce Syrne
43. Chad Sewell
44. Chris Monday
45. Mitch Hopper/Hollis
46. Brent Wiley
47. Stuart Patrick
48. Walter Arthur
49. David Franklin
50. Bill Sydor
51. Tim Moore
52. Matt Mottsinger
53. Joe McMackin
54. Daniel Cook
55. Steve Shettenberg
56. Matt Lyons
57. Fabio Evangelista
58. EA
59. Joe Roach
60. Justin Lyons
61. Isaac Morgan/Rhett
62. Cody Woods
63. Brian Card
64. Bill Eisenhard
65. Brad Johnson
66. Steve Rossi
67. Steve Kowaski
68. Grant Remington
69. Steve Kuithe
70. Justin Oliver
71. Brian Lettrich
72. Bryan Klammer
73. James McNees/Shaud
74. Dave Johnson
75. David Owens/David Jr
76. Ken Pepe
77. Michael Reggio
78. John Steger
79. Maynard McCulley
80. Robert Dirla
81. Josh Butts*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like a long list of guys who are going to have a blast next weekend!


----------



## Pneumatic Pain (Nov 27, 2011)

Where can I find the dates for the last two USVTA nats?


----------

